# Course Notification Mailing List



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Course Notifications:

Subscribe to the MassCops Training Notification mailing list.

You will receive information on upcoming law enforcement related classes and seminars as we receive them.

http://www.masscops.com/newsletter/subscribe.php


----------

